# H: Grey Knights & Malifaux W: £££ (paypal)



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Having a bit of a clear out, if anyone is interested PM me and i'll tkae photos.

Ideally I'd like to sell everything in one hit, but if its one unit you're after make a fair offer and i'll consider it. All prices include P & P for United Kingdom, USA and Canada, other countries I'll have to look into

Grey Knights
Codex
Coteaz
Crowe
Rhino/Razorbacks
10 DCA (Wyches Conversions)

Asking Price - Make an offer

Malifaux 

Rasputina Crew - £15
Rasputina, Ice Golem, 3 Ice Gamin, Essance of Power


Lady Justice Crew - £15
Lady Justice, Judge, Scales of Justice, 3 Death Marshalls


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

You sir have a PM!


----------

